# Ontario GRF Meet Up



## Joe

I would love to come, but 23rd of August, we are leaving to Slovakia for 3 weeks. Too bad I would miss on this one, because that's he closest one to where we live.
Well, at least make a lot of pictures guys.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well... we could always move it to September? lol I dunno.... everytime I try to do this everyone can't come. I think someone else needs to pick the weekend because I obviously keep picking the wrong ones LOL.


----------



## Joe

Anytime after 10th of September will be fine with us.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm just gonna let it go... if someone picks a weekend, I'll try to show up. I get let down everytime I try to plan this lol

If you guys decide on something sometime later then let me know


----------



## Joe

You shouldn't give up. Someone has to organize it and you seem so nice and enthusiastic about it. Lets pick a weekend of *Sept. 15-16, 2007*.
I am an admin here and it would be a shame if I couldn't be at Ontario GRF meet-up.
Joe


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah, I wouldn't want to do it without you there, since it is YOUR site. (for now until I take over as ruler)

I will tell my boss to cancel the August 25th I booked off and I will change it to the weekend of Sept-15-16.

Hopefully people can make it that weekend, if not...it'll be me you and Mike... lol


----------



## Joe

Ok, so Sept-15-16 it is. Count on me, my wife and our two dogs Kia and Lila who started this whole forum.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Okie, should just make sure with Mike that it's okay if we come to his house, unless we meet up somewhere else a little more public??


----------



## Joe

I think a dog free park should do just fine, or somewhere close to water would be the best. Well we have enough time to think it through.


----------



## monomer

When's Fall colors there? It could be part of a fall color tour if we go hiking through the maples... provided the dogs don't get lost in all the golden foliage 

I'd like to be there but 6-hours each way is a loooong one. The closer to Michigan you can move this thing, the better the chances will be that I can talk my wife into 'allowing' us to go. Well, it IS a long time between now and Sept 15... were still in JULY!!!!


----------



## Joe

You're right, 6 hours is a long one. We could do it somewhere closer to you guys, somewhere half way between us. Well, if there is enough attendance I mean. Otherwise we will have to cook up something small locally.


----------



## monomer

Maybe something somewhere in a triangle defined by Sarnia, London, and Chatham-Kent... only a little closer for us but probably much closer for many others in the SE Michigan and Winsor area and yet still within reasonable driving distance for the Toronto folks. However it could suck for GL84 as it could be a 3-5 hour drive depending upon the exact location of the meet.


----------



## Joe

Sarnia, London would be still manageable for us. But unless we know someone over-there, it could be a pain to find the place to do a larger get-together.


----------



## monomer

Ahhh yes... we do need a fun destination don't we? And so the search begins...

Hopefully someone knows the area... maybe over the next couple of days I can search for some (even just one) suitable venue for a meet-up of Golden Retrievers. I can ask my brother-in-law... he's an ex-Canadian (they live 4-blocks away) with many relatives and friends in and around Toronto (several with Goldens), unfortunately none of them are very outdoorsy types... still, I'll see what leads he can give me.

EDIT: Here are some dog parks in Ontario... 2 are in London and one is in Sarnia


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Sarnia is a 4.5 hour drive if there's no traffic, Windsor is 5.5 hours with little traffic....

It'd be my mom driving so I'd have to convince her... LOL. There's a few dog parks in the Toronto core. I dunno... I'll let you guys plan it and if I can show up, I will


----------



## Joe

Monomer, how many people would join us from Mitchigan, you think?


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Joe, it would be about 2 1/2 to 3 hours for us,
we would be able to come


----------



## Jen

Count me in. Just need to know a definate date so I can book it off from work.
Goldenlover84 - you can always catch a ride with me if ur mom can drop you off near me. I have a Rendevous SUV so there will be plenty of room.


----------



## Judi

Will there be any Meetups in Montreal?


----------



## monomer

Joe said:


> Monomer, how many people would join us from Mitchigan, you think?


Absolutely no idea whatsoever... we have probably at least 40 Michiganders on the forum but maybe only 15 or so are active members... of that I wouldn't count on any more than 4 or 5 actually wanting and willing to meet-up. I think that after several of these meet-ups are shown to be successful, fun, non-intimidating and safe events, more will want to join in but for now I wouldn't count on a huge attendance regardless of where its held. Right now I take it you're just trying to see if moving it from the Toronto area would be worth it. I really couldn't tell you. Maybe you should just 'pitch' something (giving it a place and time) and just see how many takers you get... you can always re-configure things if there appears to not be enough interest shown. Personally, I was hoping on a CanAm event... but 6-hours is too long a drive for us to do in this fall. This fall sucks because I actually have a 5-day workweek schedule (the first one in over 12-years).


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, I left a note for my boss saying I'd like Sept 15th off. Just let me know where it is we're gonna go.


----------



## Judi

My company from Montreal left today.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So...any ideas on WHERE we're gonna hold this thing?


----------



## geonova

Hey all...I'll jump in here...I seem to be in the middle between the Michiganers and the rest of you from TO...I'm in London...my wife & I, along with our 2 dogs would love to join the meet. As posted earlier, there are 2 dog parks in London. Better yet, there's even a dog beach in Port Bruwell (south of London, on the Lake Erie shores)...my dogs love going there! Just an idea...


----------



## Tuckman

We can still meet at my house...or Not.....
This isn't hard just pick a time and place and who ever shows up shows up!!!!
We should do this every 2 months then you will get more and more people
Mike


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Great!  We'll let you know where it's gonna be happenin'.


----------



## monomer

geonova said:


> ...Better yet, there's even a dog beach in Port Bruwell (south of London, on the Lake Erie shores)...my dogs love going there! Just an idea...


I like that idea... of course being from Western Michigan anything west of Toronto sounds good to me. My dogs really like the part about "dog beach" and "Lake Erie!!!" You got any pictures of this dog beach? Do tell me more... even if there is NO meet-up there, we might make the trip out there some weekend just to hit the beach and do some sight-seeing. I still have 3-weeks of summer left and a two/three-day trip might be fun.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

My momma doesn't wanna drive too far. 3-4 hours is the max for us.

Unfortunately London is like 5 or 6 hours away.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ok, this is what I've found so far for dog-friendly places in Ontario:

"Dog Beach - Kew Gardens
2075 Queen Street
Toronto,
Ontario

Located in The Beaches neighborhood, dogs are allowed to run leash-free on this section of the beach. Dogs can run leashless 24 hours a day. The dog beach area is located at the foot of Kew, on Beach, between snow fence and Lake."

-------------------------------------



Bluffer's Park (this one looks nice)
Brimley Road South
Toronto,
Ontario
416-397-8186

Leashed dogs are allowed in the park and on the beach. This 473 acre park is located east of the Toronto Harbour and The Beaches neighborhood. The park offers a beach and scenic overlooks from the bluffs. It is located at Brimley Road South and Kingston Road.

City of Toronto: Parks and Recreation - Bluffer's Park

------------------------------------

Toronto Islands Park

Toronto,
Ontario
416-392-8186

These islands, located less than 10 minutes from downtown via ferries, have over 600 park acres with walking paths. Dogs on leash are allowed on the islands. Centre Island is home to the dog-friendly Centreville amusement park (no dogs on rides). The only way to the islands is via the ferries. Ferry prices for adults are about $5 per person, less for children and free for dogs.

------------------------------

I'm sure we could find more if we just research  

Let me know what you guys think anyway.


----------



## Jen

There are 2 leash-free parks in AJAX (just east of toronto)
One is in a field area and the other is in a forest area with water for the dogs to play in. 
I prefer the one with the forest area. (it is huge)
It would be good to picnic there as well.
If anyone is interested.........


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm up for pretty much anything as long as it's not too far away.


----------



## Joe

Jen said:


> There are 2 leash-free parks in AJAX (just east of toronto)
> One is in a field area and the other is in a forest area with water for the dogs to play in.
> I prefer the one with the forest area. (it is huge)
> It would be good to picnic there as well.
> If anyone is interested.........


 
Hi Jen, is it a Seaton Park and Seaton Hiking trail you're refering to? I like that one, that could be a really nice place to meet, or Scarborough Bluffs, nice walk overthere....


----------



## Jen

Joe said:


> Hi Jen, is it a Seaton Park and Seaton Hiking trail you're refering to? I like that one, that could be a really nice place to meet, or Scarborough Bluffs, nice walk overthere....


Joe-I think so. I have always called it Greenwood....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well...let's decide on something! :

And Joe, I think you should PM all the Ontario people and invite them...


----------



## Jen

Sounds good to me. 
lets get this thing going!!!!


----------



## Joe

GoldenLover84 said:


> ...And Joe, I think you should PM all the Ontario people and invite them...


I've no clue who is and isn't from Ontario. There isn't a column when registering to pick the province. It maybe should be requirement, but it's too late now.
Let's hope Ontario residents will see this topic.
Maybe as we'll be coming closer to a date of a meet-up, I could post a link somewhere underneath the logo.
Joe


----------



## FranH

Just curious.....what is needed to "cross the border" from Michigan to Canada. Passports and doggie records??


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Fran... going from the USA to Canada is generally easier. But in order for us to get Geddy across the border and into Michigan we just have to have her little vet card that shows that she's had all of her shots. Then it's no problem at all.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

for Americans entering Canada you just need the vet's record of shots, and probably photo ID and birth certificate I imagine.

It's nothing too complicating. 

Joe, what if you use the mappy thing to pick out all the Ontario peoples? lol

Or maybe post it up top because this site is over run with Americans and the Canadian stuff always gets bumped down :


----------



## Jen

WE could also mention this in the main discussion forum. That gets a lot of traffic as well. 
I think we should talk about where to go and when.......I am thinking it should be on a saturday.........


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well we already decided on Sept 15th, did we not? Because I booked that day off LOL. I just don't know where it is we're going.


----------



## Jen

Sorry must have missed that one 
September 15 it is. 
Now, who is going to decide where ?????


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Not me...lol I hate picking places :

Hopefully it won't be too far away, Tucker's annoying to drive with because he jumps around in the back haha... ugh...imagine 4 hours of that!? haha


----------



## vrocco1

I think you guys should meet in the Caribbean somewhere.  St. Thomas will be fine I think.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Riiiight...I'm sure we can all afford to do that :

You won't even come to Canada because it's a 12 hour drive....lol


----------



## FranH

vrocco1 said:


> I think you guys should meet in the Caribbean somewhere.  St. Thomas will be fine I think.


 

LOL....my destination every December

We should just charter a cruise ship and get all of these meetups under one roof!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Again...that takes $$$.... and I don't have any :


----------



## Joe

I stuck this thread to the top of GRF event forum...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Okie dokie... now we just need someone to pick some place to meet


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

GoldenLover84 said:


> Okie dokie... now we just need someone to pick some place to meet


I liked Vern's idea.....



:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Right...now we just need an idea that's actually possible.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I say we go with the Greenwood Park in Ajax, seems to be a nice place. 

We can have a picnic and stuff there.


----------



## Jen

Me too!!!
What does everyone else think?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

No one else seems to be responding... Joe's on vacation for a couple weeks so he doesn't get a say.... LOL.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

How's this? LOL (yeah, I was bored


----------



## Jen

That looks great. The only thing I would change would be the colour from white to maybe black or red. Something that would stand out more.
I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I tried red and black...it didn't look very good LOL. So I just left it white :


----------



## heidi_pooh

So who all is going?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So far... Me, Jen, and Joe.

I'm gonna say Tuckman will show up... and possibly Mojosmum.

I need to somehow contact all the Ontario people... I know there's lots hiding on this forum somewhere.


----------



## Jen

lol, I hope we can get some more people interested!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Oh, I'm sure we can  Maybe we should have some sort of fake prize to get people to show up lol j/k

Um, I'm gonna try to somehow make a list of Ontario members.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Kendall's buddy
Lego&Jacub
daizeefluff
Gwen
Gayle & Lucy
jimmy_n_golden
Tuckman
mojosmum
Jen
GoldenLover84
Joe
Booker
heidi_pooh
arjay
Revert
Mochi's mom
mudd magnet
ILoveMyGolden
Samson's Biggest Fan
SBB
Timber's Mom
Amy
Unshaken
Ronna
Goldilocks

There's a few... I'm pretty sure there's more than that, that I'm just not remembering at the moment.


----------



## Jen

Oh my! That would be great if we could get a good turnout. 
Did you want to announce it on the main discussion forum so it gets more hits?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I think we should make a big announce, AND private message each user individually... LOL.


----------



## Joe

There is a link at the top of our forum (right beneath our logo and navigational menu):

*Upcoming Events:*
*Ontario GRF Meet-Up* *& **2nd Michigan GRF Meet-Up* 

I hope this will bring little more attention to these two meet-ups.

Joe


----------



## Ninde'Gold

You should have the text in bright red or something so it's a little more noticable 

or big NEW! symbols or something lol.


----------



## Jen

Michelle: are u driving down to ajax? if u want, u can come to my place and I can drive the 4 of us....


----------



## Joe

It has a red '*ATTENTION*' wording now 
Happy?


----------



## Jen

And what r u doing at home by the way???
Shouldn't u be out somewhere getting drunk on your birthday??


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL, Thanks Joe  And you better be coming, Mr! And bring Kia and Lila and the wifey!

Jen, it'd be my mom and I coming, and Tucker of course. (I only have my G1 at the moment so momma has to come with me everywhere lol).

So it's probably easier and roomier for us to just meet at the park.

And I just got home from shopping...we're having a nice dinner in like a half an hour. And then cake!


----------



## Gwen

This might be fun.... & I don't think I have anything on that weekend. It is about a 2 1/2 hour drive from Bancroft but.... hey, I have to drive if I got ANYWHERE. So, PLEASE remind me & we'll plan on being there - Gwen, Oliver & Nygel. If my daughter is around, Riley as well! We've got to make this a success!


----------



## Gwen

Goldenlover84,

I drive right through Peterborough.... & have a minivan so maybe we could hook up & I could drive.... save mamma coming along if she really doesn't want to. My boys get along with EVERYONE! We'll chat!


----------



## Jen

:banana::banana::banana: yay!!! more people coming!!!:woot2::woot2::woot2:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Gwen said:


> Goldenlover84,
> 
> I drive right through Peterborough.... & have a minivan so maybe we could hook up & I could drive.... save mamma coming along if she really doesn't want to. My boys get along with EVERYONE! We'll chat!


Hey Gwen, thanks for the offer  That might work out better, seeing as my mom's allergic to dogs and doesn't really like them anyway LOL (it took me YEARS to convince her to let me get Tucker lol).

You can let me know if you're gonna be attending or not. Tucker's not aggressive with other dogs in any way but he does get super excited and pouncy and it annoys some people LOL.


----------



## Gwen

I was planning on being there as well.... my preference would be east of Toronto as I'm from Bancroft (just outside of Algonquin Park) It's about a 2.5 hour drive to Oshawa and then some for further west. London area (Port Burwell) would be fine as well as I have a daughter there who has a golden & would love to join.

By the way, the Port Burwell dog beach is GREAT!!!!! Oliver has a full day each time we go as no seagulls are allowed to enter our space!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

London's pretty far, that's like a 4.5 hour drive from Peterborough.

Ajax is only like an hour away from us.


----------



## Gwen

If anyone is interested, we could have the Ontario Meet at my home in Bancroft. I have a 1/2 acre fenced in backyard for the kids, a very large 2 level deck with a hot tub for the Moms & Dads & lots of parking in the driveway. Not only could the kids play, but we could partake in a BBQ. 

Something to think about..... 

I would NOT be offended if you don't take this offer. I do realize that Bancroft is kind of in the middle of nowhere but 1/2 way between Ottawa & Toronto.

Gwen


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I haven't been to Bancroft in years. We used to go camping at the KOA there in the summers.

Always used to go up to the Eagle's Nest (I think that's what it's called).


----------



## Goldilocks

We're in Oshawa and I think that weekend is clear right now. Might see you there. Where is the Ajax park located?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Church St. North of Taunton Rd.

You can probably mapquest it and it'll tell you exactly how to get there.


----------



## Jen

Greenwood Conservation Area


From the east - take 401, get off at Westney. Go north to Hwy#2. Turn left. 
Turn right onto Church Street and follow that til you get to the park

From the west - take 401, exit at Brock Road (in pickering) Go north to Hwy #2 Turn Right.
Turn left onto Church Street and follow to park past Taunton Road. Parking is on the right.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So are we sticking with Greenword Park?

Gwen's house sounds amazing, but there can always be another meet up 

No one said there could only be one!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I just sent out invites to all the people on the list I made. I know a few new Ontario members joined but I'm not sure what they're screen names were...

But maybe they'll see this thread and will be interested.


----------



## Jen

well, you know i'll be there. i've sent you a pm.
if you need a ride for that day, please let me know.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

My mom says she wants to come, so I'll be with her 

I'm going to post this here, and edit it everytime someone else gives me an answer 

Kendall's buddy - Not Attending
Lego&Jacub - Not Attending
daizeefluff
Gwen
Gayle & Lucy - Maybe
jimmy_n_golden
Tuckman - Not Attending
mojosmum
Jen - Attending
GoldenLover84 - Attending
Joe
Booker - Attending
heidi_pooh - Not Attending
arjay
Revert - Attending
Mochi's mom
mudd magnet
ILoveMyGolden
Samson's Biggest Fan
SBB
Timber's Mom
Amy
Unshaken
Ronna
Goldilocks
jade18
gisabella - Not Attending


----------



## origin8or

Hey all, I just found this place on the net and am glad to see there are a lot of local (to me) members. We have a 9mo. old Golden boy named "Butters"

So is this happening only on the Saturday? I ask because earlier it was posted 15-16th. 15th I have a company BBQ to attend during the day and would hate to miss this.

Also, maybe not the place to post this but have any of you been to the Harmony Conservation area in Oshawa? It's become one massive unleashed dog park. Tons of trails and a creek running through it with lots of parking as well. Something to consider for the future maybe.

Cheers,
-Rob


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Hey Rob, welcome to GRF!  

Yeah it's only on the 15th, but I'm sure sometime next year there will be tons more


----------



## Jen

Hiya Rob 
I just heard about this one on harmony the other day. I am glad to hear that I have one closer to me as I have been taking my guys into ajax and I live in bowmanville!!!
Where abouts is this one???
My golden is 5 months. Maybe we'll check it out tomorrow. What is this place like and how are the people and their dogs???


----------



## Goldilocks

I live very close to the Harmony Creek Conservation area. I have never let our dogs run off leash there because at one point along the trail there is a very high cliff or drop off and I fear if they were running crazy they may go right over the embankment before they even knew the danger. Just a head's up.


----------



## Jen

Goldilocks said:


> I live very close to the Harmony Creek Conservation area. I have never let our dogs run off leash there because at one point along the trail there is a very high cliff or drop off and I fear if they were running crazy they may go right over the embankment before they even knew the danger. Just a head's up.


Thanks, thats good to know


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So... no one has really gotten back to me...LOL. I wonder if Joe is still coming... that would add one more to the list.

C'mon Ontario people!!


----------



## origin8or

Jen said:


> Hiya Rob
> I just heard about this one on harmony the other day. I am glad to hear that I have one closer to me as I have been taking my guys into ajax and I live in bowmanville!!!
> Where abouts is this one???
> My golden is 5 months. Maybe we'll check it out tomorrow. What is this place like and how are the people and their dogs???


I take my dog there a lot and have not run into any out of control or overly aggressive dogs. Most are all there to do the same thing - enjoy the walk and play.

As far a cliff goes I have yet to see it. I ride my mountain bike at Harmony as well and have been all over the trails with no issues. It has recently been fenced off in certain areas designated specific "off leash" sections. If you stick to these fenced areas there are no worries of losing your dog.

It is located North on Harmony Rd. Right (East) on Rossland. Left (North) on Grandview and I believe it is the 3rd or 4th street on the right (sorry I forget the name) but it is a dead end street with a ball diamond at the end and a parking lot. On the left are large signs for Harmony Creek.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jen

Just a bit off topic again. I went to the harmony conservation area yesterday with the dogs. We had a really good time. Too bad I didn't bring the camera. We met some really nice people there with their dogs and 3 other beautiful goldens


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So, is this thing still on????


----------



## Jen

Well, I know I am going to be there. I may be the only one but I will be there.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm going, and I just added Booker (Kerry) to the list! She's coming with her dogs Casey and Booker and her husband


----------



## Booker

Yup, she's right, we'll be there and looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, there's 4 of us for sure:

Me, Jen, Revert and you. I'm pretty sure Joe is coming, he hasn't gave me an answer but i'm sure he wouldn't miss it. So there's 5, Gayle might be coming, she's yet to give me a definite answer, that would make 6. I'm not sure if Gwen is coming, I'll ask her again...

But dog wise, there'd be 7 Goldens if Joe brings Kia AND Lila.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

K, the weather network is calling for a Mainly Sunny day, with a high of 19. 

Bring a sweater and a picnic lunch!! i have to go bridal dress shopping around 2:30, so I can only stay till 1:30 but that's a couple of hours of walking and such.

I dunno who's coming anymore...if it's only the 3 of us that's fine.


----------



## Joe

I came from vacation and there is lot to do at home and work, but I'll do everything to be there.
People, it's two days from now. Please confirm once again who is coming and who is not.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'll be there, and I know Jen and Cooper will be there.

Revert and Booker both said yes, so I hope they show up.

Gayle&Lucy never got back to me with a definite answer and no one else bothered to reply at all.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I got back to you! We won't be attending this one... as Geddy still has her stiches in and we won't be in the area until the following week. Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Joe

I am trying to ask Bonni to join us.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I PMed 25 Ontario members, Joe LOL. Most of them didn't even reply, and the ones that did, most said no.

This is my list I posted a few pages back :

Kendall's buddy - Not Attending
Lego&Jacub - Not Attending
daizeefluff
Gwen
Gayle & Lucy - Maybe
jimmy_n_golden
Tuckman - Not Attending
mojosmum - Not Attending
Jen - Attending
GoldenLover84 - Attending
Joe - Attending
Booker - Attending
heidi_pooh - Not Attending
arjay
Revert - Attending
Mochi's mom
mudd magnet
ILoveMyGolden
Samson's Biggest Fan
SBB
Timber's Mom
Amy
Unshaken
Ronna - Not Attending
Goldilocks
jade18
gisabella - Not Attending
Bonni


Edit: I was sure Gwen was going to come because she offered me a ride to Ajax so my mom wouldn't have to go, but after only mentioning it once she never got back to me.


----------



## monomer

This is a real long-shot for us but...
just so I don't have to wade through 11-pages of verbage to find the location and timing of this event... Could you please just re-post it now so I can 'map quest' out the distance for us? If its under 5-hours driving time, there's a really small, titty-bitty, tiny, little schoosh of a chance I could might maybe talk my wife into it... but just maybe...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

It's at Greenwood Park in Ajax... the advertisement is on the 1st page and post you wouldn't have had to search hard : lol j/k

It's definitely more than a 5 hour drive from Michigan.

It's 4hours 29minutes from Detriot not including border wait times.


----------



## monomer

Okie dokie smokie... 6-1/2 hours is just a bit too far, my wife (and probably the dogs) would never go for it. You all have a lot of fun and take pictures and video... lots of it!

Actually since so many changes in venue with these events usually happen part way through a thread, I actually started at the 'back' and was slowly progressing forward... so it would have actually been the 'last' place I'd have looked... (Sigh, That's been the story of my life...)


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, there's a couple of us going. That's fine with me. I think it'd be too much if 20 people showed up with their dogs LOL. 

The weather is supposed to be mostly sunny and a high of 16 I think.


----------



## Jen

We are definately going to be there. I don't know if I am going to bring Minnie or not. Sometimes she is a snot with other dogs.
My brother goes there with his dog so I asked him to come as well cause Mike will be working. Just don't let me forget my camera :doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh

Don't forget the camera. I left mine in the car :doh:

Hope you guy's have lot's of fun, we sure did, and take lot's of pictures.


----------



## Goldilocks

Sorry for not responding sooner. I would like to come but am hesitant only because of the issues we've had this summer with Pippa and other dogs. She's been to daycare and had a behavioral assessment there and they say she is "normal" and always well behaved. However, the last 3 times I tried to get her together with my brother's golden there was a fight. I believe my brother's golden is very territorial but.... anyway, I would feel horrible if anything were to happen on the walk between our dogs. For that reason I don't feel I should come.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Goldilocks said:


> Sorry for not responding sooner. I would like to come but am hesitant only because of the issues we've had this summer with Pippa and other dogs. She's been to daycare and had a behavioral assessment there and they say she is "normal" and always well behaved. However, the last 3 times I tried to get her together with my brother's golden there was a fight. I believe my brother's golden is very territorial but.... anyway, I would feel horrible if anything were to happen on the walk between our dogs. For that reason I don't feel I should come.


I think you should try to come  Tucker will be on leash the whole time, you could do the same, that way if there's any kind of mishap, you can pull the dog back.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Jen, you've been to this park before, can you tell us how to get there because MapQuest is a useless peice of crap today.

Do we have to use the main entrance and walk allllll the way to the dog section or does the dog section have its own entrance on the other side??


----------



## Jen

Check out page 9 of this thread and look under my name. I have included the map and directions to the park. Just use the Church st. Entrance. Pretty much the whole thing is dog friendly.


----------



## Bonni

Hi there. Goldenlover84, I never received a PM about this. I apologize, but I will not be able to attend. If I did receive the PM, I would have let you know sooner. 

I do hope you guys have a blast. Daisy's not been well the past few days and I really don't want to make matters worse. Her stomach's been all over the place and she's just not herself. She's been known to be unpredictable and I would hate it if something not-so-nice were to happen.

I will do my best to be at the next one with her. Again, my apologies for the lateness of this reply.

Hope everyone has a complete blast, 
Bonni & Daisy


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, today's the day. Hope to see some of you there!!


----------



## Joe

I'm sorry to say we couldn't come... especially me being an admin here, it truly makes me sad I missed it.
I planned to come over with my wife and I was really looking forward to it, but I had a wake up call from work early in the morning, we had some problems with our server and I just came home now.
Please post some pictures when you come back and we'll see each other next time.

Joe


----------



## Ninde'Gold

What a waste of time that was... I went all the way to Ajax, and walked around there for an HOUR trying to find someone....

I'm not gonna say I'm not pissed off...cuz I am.... I put a lot of time into planning this and making sure everyone got invited.

So...there won't be any pictures from my end.... not sure if anyone else even went, besides Jen.


----------



## Joe

When I was driving to work, it was still heavy raining, I guess that was a possible reason for some people to not to show up.
Anyhow, it's a nice day now, so don't be so pissed. Life goes on.


----------



## Jen

I was there from 11 til 2. Didn't see anyone else. I guess next time we will have to be very specific on where we meet up. 
I am ticked that I missed you Michelle. I told Cooper that we were going to see Tucker and he was all excited  
I guess my phone wasn't working in the middle of the woods. Crap Rogers for ya. 
I do have some pics that I will post of Cooper, Minnie and Spanky. If I don't get them on now, it is cause the hubby wants to get on the computer and I promised him that i wouldn't be on for a long time....lol...but the pics are coming 
I wonder did anyone else show up?????


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I dunno if anyone else showed up... what happened to Booker and Revert... who knows... 

I kept telling Tucker "Find your brother, Tuck, sniff him out" and he kept dragging me all over but we didnt even see another Golden.


----------



## Booker

I'm sorry Michelle things didn't work out. At the last minute Saturday morning my husband got a call to work. I know you put alot of effort into organizing this and I thank you and apologize again for not being able to attend. Maybe we can try again at some point.


----------



## origin8or

Sorry the meet didn't work out.

For anyone local that might want to do something a little less formal, Butters and I hit the Harmony Conservation area (Oshawa) Sunday mornings at 11am. Anyone else wanting to join us are certainly welcome.

Cheers,
-Rob


----------

